

Microsoft forbids class actions in new Windows 8 licence - bconway
http://blogs.technet.com/b/microsoft_on_the_issues/archive/2012/05/25/consumer-product-and-service-agreement-updates.aspx

======
genericdave
You can't sign away your rights. No matter what they put in their shitty
license, you can still pursue whatever kind of lawsuit you want. It's still up
to the judge whether or not to go forward with it, but just because a license
says something doesn't make it legally valid at all. It's smart for Microsoft
to put a clause like that in there because there are judges that might take it
into consideration, but by no means is this a get-out-of-class-action-lawsuit-
free card.

Oh, by the way, by readying this comment you (the reader) hereby agree to give
me $1,000 within 30 days. (See? I can make pointless claims of agreement too)

My point is that legal-sounding words claiming agreement don't necessarily
mean anything. What's important is if they stand up in court. I'm no lawyer,
but I rather doubt that clause would get them very far. Legal documents are
about covering all your bases, not creating magical tomes of inherent power.

------
mtgx
This seems to have become a trend in all of Microsoft's products lately. Is
this even legal?

~~~
pdkp
It isn't just Microsoft.

Game and software companies have been doing this for a little while now. I
think Sony may have done it first such TOS change to get a bunch of publicity.

As far as being legal or not, I am not sure it has been officially tested yet.
However, I think it certainly seems like dirty pool.

------
hastur
Don't buy Microsoft products. Period.

